# Merlin Purple V6



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

I wanted to start this topic so I show everything that ill be doing to my TT. This will hopefully be somewhere I can post all my photos and progress photos of the build!

So, I recently bought my second Audi TT and this time I went for the full fat 3.2 V6 Merlin Purple! Shes a 2004 plate and dont 75.000 miles from new with full Audi Service History! Obviously she is DSG and a gorgeous machine! Im going to list everything i want to do and over the next 5-6 months will hope to get her finished and out to some shows! My little brother works for Volkswagen Colindale and recently bought a gorgeous Mk5 Golf Edition 30 GTi and my older brother also recently bought a stunning Mk6 Golf R so the family drive is something we all would love to have :lol: between us three we are starting a social media car group called "Loyal MCM" which will feature everything modified from Ford ST's to out very own TT's so i would love to extend my offer to anyone that likes cars to look us up on instagram @LoyalMCM it is just a bit of fun between like minded people that like to look a good looking modified cars 

List of everything id like to get done before show season next summer!
- Audi R8 Steering Wheel
- Audi TTS DSG Stick
- Double Din Fascia
- Recaro CS 
- Roll Cage (Gold)
- Audi S3 Air Vents
- Boot Build 
- Coilovers
- Porsche 6 Pot Brakes (Merlin Purple)
- Brembo Discs + Pads
- 18" XXR Wheels (Gold)
- Custome 3" Exhaust (Manifold+Decat+Cat Back)
- Schricks Cams
*- Pipercross Induction Kit - DONE*
- US Spec Number Plate Blank
- US Spec Headlight Reflectors
- US Spec Day Time Running Lights (Indicators)
- Gold Badges 
- Cupra R Splitter
- All Red Rear Lights
- Carbon Wing Mirrors
- Carbon Rear Spoiler (V6 Extension) 
- Stage 2 Remap With DSG Map
- Haldex Controller 
- Cree Sidelights
- Full Detail 
- PROBABLY MORE :lol:

But first here's a couple of photos as she stands today and will start the build asap! 


























Thanks for tuning in!! 
Sam.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
I already have some of the parts fitted as mentioned on your list.
Check out the V6 Community page.
Steve


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey V6Rul,

Thanks for the reply mate! Iv asked to be added to the main list, really look forward to this build! Ordered my private number plate and Induction Kit from Pipercross! Will fit it tonight and get photos uploaded tomorrow!

How would i get this topic moved to build thread? Is there any specific requirements?

Thanks!
Sam.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks a good example as it is
Oh and a great colour.


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you mate, Its a super rare colour but it love it!
She's a pretty little thing but I couldn't live with a standard car haha!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Samir_TT said:


> Hey V6Rul,
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate! Iv asked to be added to the main list, really look forward to this build! Ordered my private number plate and Induction Kit from Pipercross! Will fit it tonight and get photos uploaded tomorrow!
> 
> ...


You could post a build thread here as a new topic..
viewforum.php?f=250
I will add you to the Community list..
Steve


----------



## gunscrossed (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice, love the colour!


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Very nice car.


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

What roll cage you planning on?

Also, you might want to check those wheels will fit over the Porsche 6 pots, I have them on mine and your very limited on wheels due to how big the caliper is


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies guys! Ill post it on there now V6rul cheers mate!

I'm getting my cage from GSM Performance, only going for the rear section cage as its still my daily and want to keep it reasonable to drive!

You've just confirmed my worst nightmare :-( I was hoping that they would be big enough to go over the Caliper but i really don't want to go for 19" as i don't think that it sits as nice on the road! I think ill just go for the Boxter 4 Pots instead. Will probably get drilled and grooved discs with braded lines to help the braking as iv already managed to cook the brakes and ended up with GLOWING brake discs! Looks super cool but lets just say I drove home little a granny! :roll:









Got my induction Kit today as well so ill be fitting that tonight with my private number plate! Erm i think its safe to say iv ordered possibly the biggest cone filter money can buy :lol: ITS MAHUSIVE!!!

I'll uploads photos of it tonight guys


----------



## victoria (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice colour :wink: mine's ventian purple


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you  iv not seen any MK1's in that colour! must be super rare!!


----------



## Caty (Aug 30, 2013)

Great colour mate! I know - I've got one myself 8)


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

HELLO MY FELLOW MERLIN! :lol:

Im glad someone else has a 3.2 Merlin Purple, You know how beautiful the colour looks in the sun after a deep clean!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

I miss my old purple TT 









http://gogetfunding.com/aba-for-ben/


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

I do like the look of them wheels! I can see that im not the only one that really struggles to get a photo of the car where the paint look as good as it does in real life! :?


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

So today I managed to fit my HUGE Pipercross cone filter and get my private number plate put on! Going to give him a good clean this weekend and will take some photos of her after a deep detail which will include;

- Snow Foam
- Polish 
- Wax
- Engine Bay Detail
- Interior Detail
- Leather Restoration

But for now heres photos of the largest cone filter Pipercross Sell


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Looking good Samir_TT
Agree with everyone else who owns a Merlin Purple TT they are a nightmare to get a proper pic 
of the colour in a photo.
The paint has a lot more sparkle to it in the light.
Heres one of mine


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

what's an engine bar ??


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello mate,
Yeah the colour is the main reason I went for this one over a couple of others, in real life it's a proper head turner but a nightmare in photos!

Your car looks very nice mate! Makes me miss my 4 pot!


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

I meant to type bay* do apologise! Embarrassing to say that im a journalist haha!


----------



## xavii (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey samir. Message me it's xav you saw me in wycombe the other day silver 225 coupe.


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

Iv sent you a message pal! Nice to bump into you!!


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just a quick update! Iv changes jobs and am now Sales Manager at Euro Car Parts so if been super busy and not had a minute to even pop on here! The car has no really changed much since the last post but got some great shots of her on the way to Ultimate Stance show last month! Here they are!


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Changes coming soon....real soon! 8)


----------



## Samir_TT (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello guys,

Correct some changes are on the way, just bought my dream wheel! Some OZ Superleggera III in gold with polished lips! Also bought US Spec lights and number plate blank!! Will have a major update after Christmas in the new year! Exciting time ahead!!

Thanks


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Emailed you, Samir. Never heard back. Any updates?


----------



## J4ck (Jan 14, 2016)

Don't see many in this colour, like it.


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

CollecTTor said:


> Emailed you, Samir. Never heard back. Any updates?


Echoooooooooooo.....

Anyone heard from this guy?


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Did u buy ur tt from hemel hempstead ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Mr Samir isn't very trustworthy as he has disappeared and not sent me the headlight inserts we were trading. Disappointing.....


----------



## Dangerousdave (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks good, not seen one in this colour before!


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Garth said:


> I miss my old purple TT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sweet shade of purp !
Never seen a TT in that colour.


----------



## Thomas.W (Feb 20, 2014)

I think i see this going past Harrods in london with a black MK6 golf this saturday just gone?


----------



## Cee Apple (Jun 15, 2017)

Read through this build the other day and thought the car look familiar, cycled home there it was about 4 streets from where I live in Ealing .... Tiny little world!!!

Matching plate i believe it gets driven most days however Its parked when I leave and get home from work ..... shame no-one heard from the owner in a looonnngg time


----------



## pi-i (Jul 8, 2014)

It changed hands and Samir is not the owner anymore.


----------

